# Stolen condenser?



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Dumb thieves can't do anything right. Walked in and found it here.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I just put it there to keep it safe from crooks...

You can't leave that sort of thing outside....someone might steal it.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

It was certainly nice of you, thank you. Nice little $107 scrap metal bonus.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I think the issue is the thieves have access to the house. Before I set the new unit I would board the windows. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Heck no, let them steal it. I'm betting the new one I installed is now gone too which means more extra money for me. The more they steal, the more I earn.

This is the home. And then the new unit I installed. 










I probably should have changed that disconnect and whip, I had new ones for this job with me, but this was in the hood and I did not feel safe (keep having to peek over at my van) so I used the old ones and got the heck outta there.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah, you were at the wrong address. LOL

Sorry Doc, couldn't resist.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Those Rheems are dirt traps.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

flashheatingand said:


> Those Rheems are dirt traps.


You mean $175 coil cleaning earnings? Money in the bank every time I come across one. 

Yup, here's one from the other day. 









They fit into my mini van (Ford Windstar) easily though, which is why I keep getting them. I can use Lennox if I wanted to but the height is a concern.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Ah, you were at the wrong address. LOL
> 
> Sorry Doc, couldn't resist.


That would just suck. :thumbup:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

there's no way id roll around in a mini van like that...


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

rex said:


> there's no way id roll around in a mini van like that...


I didn't ask. :thumbup:

Coming from a full size truck, I thought the same as well when I first saw it in a convenience store parking lot for sale. It had 54,999 original miles on it and it has the very reliable 3.0 v-6 Vulcan motor. (the latter 3.8 had/has some serious problems)

It was used as a mail vehicle first, the cages were already in it. 

I bought it for $1350.00 and I am now highly impressed with it. I can't stand full size vans, just noisy and uncomfortable. Not this thing, smooth and plenty of room and again, highly dependable.

Never say never.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

25 miles per gallon doesn't hurt either.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Doc Holliday said:


> Heck no, let them steal it. I'm betting the new one I installed is now gone too which means more extra money for me. The more they steal, the more I earn.
> 
> This is the home. And then the new unit I installed.
> 
> I probably should have changed that disconnect and whip, I had new ones for this job with me, but this was in the hood and I did not feel safe (keep having to peek over at my van) so I used the old ones and got the heck outta there.


I understand your point but think maybe you should take more of a team player approach. Just sayin..


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

I play for my own team. 

What can I do? I've asked about cages for these units but while insurance pays for the equipment they won't pay for cages. All these homes are about to be rented, under renovations and inspections, so people will be there, eventually. Then it's their problem, I guess. They can pay for a cage if they want to. 

Here's another new construction home of his. Nothing was stolen, just had two systems installed and incorrectly at that by his other guy. I went there, wired them correctly, recovered some refrigerant (tripped out on high pressure) and got both systems up and running. That was on a closing deal, people were buying this one. 

I guess it all depends on if the home is vacant or not. If it's vacant then what's going to happen is going to happen. I can't do anything about it.










Condensers.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

One could anchor the units to the cement pad via the condenser pan. Simply Remove the cfm, and proceed. That would be the right thing to do. 

If they get stripped, sobeit, but at-least we exercised some prudence.

As for the mini-van, my taurus wagon has a similar hatch back, very roomy, but not enough for a condensing unit. Very interested in a smooth riding vechicle.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

if i was hired to install a condenser or other piece of equipment, and the owner wasn't willing to pay for security, F-em if it happens again...


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

rex said:


> if i was hired to install a condenser or other piece of equipment, and the owner wasn't willing to pay for security, F-em if it happens again...


Exactly. The insurance companies have a lot of money to throw around, apparently. 

Btw, we use Ultra-light styrafoam pads. You can't drill down into that, not that it would do anything if you did in the way of preventing theft. It weighs about 15 pounds at best.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

flashheatingand said:


> One could anchor the units to the cement pad via the condenser pan. Simply Remove the cfm, and proceed. That would be the right thing to do.
> 
> If they get stripped, sobeit, but at-least we exercised some prudence.
> 
> As for the mini-van, my taurus wagon has a similar hatch back, very roomy, but not enough for a condensing unit. Very interested in a smooth riding vechicle.


I've got a pic of that too. I broke my dolley trying to pry up the remains of this anchored down condenser. Now I could anchor down into the existing cement pads but it's not required of me so I don't. All this guy wants me to do is install the equipment and get gone so that's what I do.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

flashheatingand said:


> One could anchor the units to the cement pad via the condenser pan. Simply Remove the cfm, and proceed. That would be the right thing to do.
> 
> If they get stripped, sobeit, but at-least we exercised some prudence.
> 
> As for the mini-van, my taurus wagon has a similar hatch back, very roomy, but not enough for a condensing unit. Very interested in a smooth riding vechicle.


I would recommend looking into the Ford Windstar. American Van and many other truck outfitters make complete shelving systems just like you have in your van for these things, around $500.00. I'm surpised at how smooth it actually is. On the freeway I can't even tell the motor is running, like floating on air almost.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> As for the mini-van, my taurus wagon has a similar hatch back, very roomy, but not enough for a condensing unit. Very interested in a smooth riding vechicle.


My work vehicles went:

- Tarus Wagon
- 16' Cube Van
- Honda Element
- Dodge Ram

All have their ups and downs, if I were to get something new it would be a smaller Sprinter...but that would require me to start skippin meals. :laughing:

As for stolen condensing units it has never been a problem, except in my area where if you leave any piece of metal detached from any surface for longer than 45 minutes it's gone. 

Now how about a story...

So, my AC condenser was always on the drive-way side of my house...in the way of parking my truck. In my stroke of genius I decided to have it moved to the opposite side of the house. I had the system drained, disconnected and was sitting in my laneway. The guy was going to come back and install it on the other side of the house in a couple days.

I arrive home one day and see that it's gone, wow he installed it already!...no...I call him "why did you take the A/C condenser did you have to work on it?" "What" "Oh Fvck".

Long story I bought a new A/C system and had him install it and told myself the old one was crap anyways and it was time to upgrade. :laughing:

And this one is bolted on brackets, bolted to the house.


----------

